# 1993 southwind diesel ?



## hartnell (Mar 15, 2019)

do they make a motors or chilton stlye manual I need something with wiring diagrams


----------



## C Nash (Mar 17, 2019)

I know of no manual like chilton or motor that publish for rvs.  My HR has a good manual with wiring diagram so sure your Southwind had a mfg one


----------

